# Puppy bath?



## BIDAluvsBELLA (Apr 16, 2009)

HI...

My Bella is 12 weeks old and we got her the first week of April. She's had her first round of shots. When is it OK to give her a bath? She peed on the corner of her wee-wee pad and got some in her hair.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

You can give her a bath now. If she's had her shots you can even get her professionally bathed at a grooming salon. Earlier the better.


----------



## Lindalp (Apr 15, 2009)

Make sure she's had ALL her puppy shots, before you take her to a groomer. Some groomers here in CA, won't take a puppy until they've had their Rabies shot. I've been told not to take my puppy anyplace, except the vets office, until ALL puppy shots are given. Until then, make sure you don't put your puppy on the floor at the Vet Office. My thought is, "better safe than sorry".
My Puppy is almost 14 weeks, I've bathed her twice. She's small, so I was able to bathe her and blow her dry in a very short time.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

You can bathe her now. Make sure you buy a gentle puppy shampoo and you can even dilute it. It should be tearless and specifically say for use on puppies.

I would do it in the tub or sink where you can have warm water, not too hot as they are very sensitive but not cold, just warm to the touch so you don't burn them.

My favorite to use is the buddy wash puppy shampoo, it smells really good and I think Petco carries it. I would still dilute it a bit and even though it's tearless try not to get it directly into the eyes.

A lot of people use baby shampoo but I don't like using baby shampoo on puppies or dogs.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Speaking of baths; does anyone have this item and if you do, has it helped you with bathing your pet? My puppy HATES baths and I've considered getting this item.

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...=aps&hvadid=3182859299&ref=pd_sl_5jhur0xnyf_e

The booster bath for dogs!!! Every size works!!


----------



## BIDAluvsBELLA (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Bella hasn't had all her shots yet. Next appointment in 5/4/09. We haven't put her down outside or on the floor @ the vet.


----------

